
Ask HN: Would you use a predictive health assistant? - hsikka
I’ve been hearing about a lot of innovation in health tech and am shocked that nobody has built a simple dashboard that allows me to see analytics on various health data. I think it could be very useful for preventative health, would you use something like that?
======
severine
My 2 cents:

Yes, but...

It should very very local (like, no network activity at all), and very very
approved from the medical community AND my doctor.

Else, no!

~~~
hsikka
I can understand that, thanks for the feedback. I'm concerned staying
completely local would hamper its potential, but it is a legitimate concern
given the times

~~~
severine
Yeah, the potential better be hampered.

------
eindiran
Where would this health assistant get its data?

~~~
hsikka
I'm thinking through API crosslinking with fitness trackers, apple health kit,
and maybe 23 and me

~~~
gus_massa
IANAL. Does using these data make your project need HIPAA compliance?

~~~
hsikka
I've worked on some medical apps and software before, and IIRC, HIPAA is
needed for data that has touched a doctor's system, so for EHRs, lab results
and the like you would certainly need to be compliant. Outside of those, I
think fitness, sleep, and other data provided by third party apps and
phones/trackers should be alright. But for this to truly be useful, in the
future once EHRs are incorporated, compliance is a must.

